# TOR/DAL trade



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

TO DALLAS:
Hakeem Olajuwon, Mamadou N'Diaye

TO TORONTO:
Wang Zhizhi + filler


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Why would Dallas even consider this? What does Hakeem bring to the table that Raef and Shawn Bradley currently can't do? 

I think Hakeems all-around game has eroded to the point where he is just an average center. Him coming to Dallas would also seriously hamper Raef's productivity.

If the Dream was also not happy in Houston where he couldn't get many touches, what would he think of his negative touches in Dallas?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Why would Dallas even consider this? What does Hakeem bring to the table that Raef and Shawn Bradley currently can't do?
> 
> I think Hakeems all-around game has eroded to the point where he is just an average center. Him coming to Dallas would also seriously hamper Raef's productivity.
> ...


I'm not much of an Olajuwon fan at this point, but who would you rather have playing for you vs. the Kings or Lakers or Spurs in the playoffs next year, Hakeem Olajuwon or Wang ZhiZhi?

Olajuwon understand that he's not a go-to guy anymore, he is pretty much a defensive specialist at this point in his career. I think, if he could be healthy for the Mavs by the time the playoffs roll around, he'd be a great fit in Dallas.

Toronto desperately wants to reduce their payroll so they can avoid the drastic consequences of the luxury tax next season (as a Mr. Rosenbaum discussed in his excellent article on http://www.realgm.com). Here is a trade that would make Toronto's owner very happy:

Hakeem Olajuwon, Jerome Williams, Eric Montross, Michael Stewart, and Mamadou N'Dyaiae to the Mavs; Wang Zhi Zhi (sign-and-trade, contract starts at $2.3 mil next year), Tariq Abdul-Wahad, Evan Eschmeyer, and Avery Johnson to the Raptors

Toronto would clear off $2.4 mil in total payroll, which FOR SURE will get this team out of luxury tax territory for next season AND for the 2003-04 season, too (may as well get THAT taken care of NOW rather than LATER). Abdul-Wahad's contract is a nightmare, but so is Michael Stewart's contract, and (let's be honest here) so is Jerome Williams' contract. Avery Johnson's contract expires in two seasons. And, who knows, maybe Wang Zhi Zhi will turn into a decent NBA player? Here's how Toronto would look next season:

Starting lineup

PG Alvin Williams (32 minutes/game)
SG Vince Carter (40 minutes/game)
SF Morris Peterson (36 minutes/game)
PF Antonio Davis (32 minutes/game)
C Wang Zhi Zhi (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Lyndsay Hunter (16 minutes/game), Evan Eschmeyer (16 minutes/game), Michael Bradley (16 minutes/game), Chris Jefferies (12 minutes/game), Tariq Abdul-Wahad (8 minutes/game), Nate Huffman (8 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Avery Johnson

AND here's how Dallas would shape up:

Starting lineup

PG Steve Nash (36 minutes/game)
SG Michael Finley (36 minutes/game)
SF Dirk Nowitzki (40 minutes/game)
PF Raef LaFrentz (32 minutes/game)
C Hakeem Olajuwon (24 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Nick Van Exel (28 minutes/game), Eduardo Najera (12 minutes/game), Shawn Bradley (12 minutes/game), Mamadou N'Dyaiae (12 minutes/game), Jerome Williams (8 minutes/game) 

End of the bench or stashed on the IR (no PT): Eric Montross, Adrian Griffin, Michael Stewart

If the Mavs signed Shawn Kemp, and if Kemp were able to give the Mavs, say, 20 minutes/game, that would relegate N'Dyaiae and the Junk Yard Dog to the bench, where they belong on a serious championship contender. I'm not sure who else the Mavs are looking at, but they WILL spend their full mid-level exception this offseason on one or more players, you can be SURE of THAT!


----------

